

Anyone looking to hookup in China? - toisanji

Anyone around in China interested in either a hackers meetup or interested in working on some projects together?  I am currently in Guangzhou, but don't mind going to other places around China such as Hong Kong, Shanghai, or Beijing.   Let's get a yc community going here in China!  Anyone here working on projects in China currently? I'd love to hear about them.  This is the small fun project I am working on now: http://sanbit.com
======
rms
In the US, it's relatively easy to start a corporation and trivial to start a
company. In much of Europe, there are significant fees and/or capitalization
requirements to start company. What barriers are there to starting a
corporation in mainland China? Can you be based out of Beijing but incorporate
in Hong Kong? I would guess that incorporating in Hong Kong is like in the USA
but incorporating in the mainland is more like incorporating in Europe.

~~~
toisanji
If you have a Chinese passport its easy to setup a company in China but if you
have a foreign passport then you need to have a lot of money in a Chinese bank
before they allow you to register a company, I think about $100,000 US. I've
heard Hong Kong is simpler, but I haven't tried. One situation I recommend if
possible for you is to setup 2 companies, one in the US (or wherever your
homebase is) and one in China. I dont think China is currently very startup
friendly, but I hope that will change.

------
yeti
I'm in Hong Kong, if you're in town we can catch up with a couple other
startup folks... email me simehome at gmail com

